# Anxiety Disorders > Obsessive-Compulsive Disorder (OCD) >  >  Religious OCD

## Alexxx

Hi i have  religious OCD  been struggling with it for a while  I am transgender as well and its hard to deal with my gender v my faith
i have blasphemous thoughts and i pray over and over  was a member of a christian forum that had an OCD  part of the forum but i had to leave as it was making me ill  i get very mixed up sometimes i go to a church  that LGBT friendly and understanding about being transgender and welcomes everyone  to its church  i finding it hard not to go into that forum as i have been praying for people there and i think i need to go back there and seek forgiveness 
my husband is keeping an eye out that i dont go back there also i have not been online as much as i normally spend hours on line and on that forum 
Its  hard to not go there   :Hide behind Sofa:  
anyone else have this ???

----------


## Ironman

It depends on what you are mixed up about.  I think there might be some spiritual warfare going on.  Remember, God's plane is much bigger than ours and we cannot go by own devices.

----------


## Cuchculan

God is meant to be a God of love and forgiveness. He is not a God of hate. He is said to be understanding. So accept all of these things. Live your life as you see fit to live it. Transgender can also be religious. It doesn't mean you have to give up on prayers. Or stop going to church. It would be conflicting of the Church to claim they have no gay priests. There are thousands of them. People who say Mass daily. Preach to others. They see no wrong in what they are doing. So you should see no wrong in what you are doing. If we gave the same passage of the bible to 100 different people we would get back 100 different meanings. Each take what they want to from what they are reading. Some forms of religion can be harder than others. Can be like they take each word at face value. It is not a history book. It was written and constructed in what we see as the Bible today, many hundreds of years after Jesus was said to have lived and died. There were hundreds of other books not included in the Bible. Why? Because, at that time, it was not how those in charge wanted their followers to live. Should be up-dated. Brought into line with life today. Were all sorts of people exist. Not just the people they wanted to make us think existed all those years ago. Don't give up on your religion. Don't give up on your sexuality. They can work as one. Especially in this day and age. I live in Ireland. So called big Catholic country. Yet we voted same sex marriage into law. People had to accept it. You will always have your over the top Catholics. The hardcore ones. Under law in Ireland they can end up in court if they refuse to serve or work with same sex couples. Has happened a few times over the past year or two. Acceptance. That is what changed in Ireland. So be yourself. Love your God and your sexuality.

----------


## Ironman

I missed church for the first time since November.  The world didn't end.  
I may end up missing this Sunday, too, but I have an important family obligation.

----------


## InvisibleGuy

I hope you find a church that welcomes you, for who you are. I've found one for myself after many years of searching but, tbh....I'm still not sure it's my home lol. Nothing pisses me off more than organized religion. Nothing makes me want to be atheist more than organized religion. I'm a reformed Catholic, btw.

My relationship with God is obviously a very, very personal one. I don't need a church to validate my relationship with my higher power. I don't need a priest to confess my sins to. My relationship with my God is very personal and there doesn't need to be anyone in between me and him / her. I'd encourage you to seek out the same kind of relationship. You can join a church where people dictate your relationship to God (however you define that), and that dictate how you worship, and what your relationship is like even. I wouldn't go that route.

----------

